
Crafty Chinese Man With Kidney Disease Lives on Homemade Dialysis Machine - narad
http://www.medgadget.com/2013/01/crafty-chinese-man-with-kidney-disease-lives-on-homemade-dialysis-machine.html
======
dragonbonheur
I wish he would open source the design so others could improve on it.

